# Genitori rifiutano sangue di vaccinati



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Accade a Modena,

come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.

*adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Febbraio 2022)

robe da pazzi.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> robe da pazzi.


per me vinceranno


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*



Questi vanno messi in galera


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me vinceranno



E su quali basi? Non è che 'sto vaccino adesso è diventato pure l'olio nero di X-files, eh? Ok avere dubbi e non vaccinarsi. Ma questa è solo follia.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E su quali basi? Non c'è che 'sto vaccino adesso è diventato pure l'olio nero di X-files, eh? Ok avere dubbi e non vaccinarsi. Ma questa è solo follia.


non ci sono delle basi.. è tutto incerto un pò li capisco, hanno fatto anche un tam tam su Telegram per avere donatori non vaccinati compatibili e li hanno trovati.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


Folli


----------



## Marilson (7 Febbraio 2022)

una follia che trovo imbarazzante anche solo commentare. Considerando che si tratta di un minore, esistono delle leggi che dovranno essere applicate.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> una follia che trovo imbarazzante anche solo commentare. Considerando che si tratta di un minore, esistono delle leggi che dovranno essere applicate.



Non ho letto tutto l'articolo, lo leggerò a breve ma penso che si saranno rivolti ad un medico avranno presentato i loro dubbi o studi del caso e poi avranno sicuramente parlato prima con un avvocato per sapere a cosa andavano in contro con tutti i pro e contro di questo caso..


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me vinceranno


Chi???? Gli verrà sospesa la potestà genitoriale e deciderà un giudice del tribunale dei minori e poi rischieranno anche di perderla del tutto


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi???? Gli verrà sospesa la potestà genitoriale e deciderà un giudice del tribunale dei minori e poi rischieranno anche di perderla del tutto



Sicuramente è un caso interessante, seguirò la vicenda.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo alla follia, si tratta di bambini e quindi in qualsiasi modo bisogna salvarli, anche perché non è colpa loro ma dei genitori decerebrati.
Ma veramente, in altre situazioni e con gente di altra età, ci sarebbe da dirgli "ok allora arrivederci, arrangiatevi".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi???? Gli verrà sospesa la potestà genitoriale e deciderà un giudice del tribunale dei minori e poi rischieranno anche di perderla del tutto



Non darei per scontato la cosa, considera che i testimoni di Geova rifiutano ogni tipo di trasfusione e in Italia non sono pochi e nessuno va a prendergli i figli.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*



Abbastanza folle, ma almeno sono coerenti.


----------



## Marilson (7 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi???? Gli verrà sospesa la potestà genitoriale e deciderà un giudice del tribunale dei minori e poi rischieranno anche di perderla del tutto



dio non voglia il ragazzo ci abbia un danno permanente o ci rimanga secco, si configura anche il reato di lesioni aggravate e di omicidio colposo (che per me pero' dovrebbe essere volontario).


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dio non voglia il ragazzo ci abbia un danno permanente o ci rimanga secco, si configura anche il reato di lesioni aggravate e di omicidio colposo (che per me pero' dovrebbe essere volontario).



Appunto perché il caso è delicato, il giudice si dovrà esprimere in fretta.. secondo me questioni di giorni


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


Follia, perderanno il bambino. Pazzi.


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

Dementi, praticamente come i testimoni di Geova.


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me vinceranno


Scommetto che fai il tifo per questi delinquenti


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Se hanno trovato i donatori giusti che li accontentino.
Va salvato il bambino.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


Dei pazzi, spero gli tolgano la patria potestà


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Scommetto che fai il tifo per questi delinquenti



Sono ben altre le situazioni in cui andrebbero tutelati i minori! Non in questo caso che per quando la loro opinione possa essere non-condivisibe,lo fanno perché desiderano tutelare la salute del loro bambino. Cos'altro deve fare un genitore se non questo??

Ovviamente spero che venga trovata una soluzione il più in fretta possibile..


----------



## Route66 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Anni fa accadde un episodio simile nell'ospedale del mio paese quando al figlio di un iprenditore locale, ricoverato in condizioni disperate a seguito di un incidente stradale in cui morirono gli altri due occupanti, vennero inizialmente impedite le trasfusioni in quanto la madre era una fervente seguace dei testimoni di Geova.....
Alla fine il padre mando aff..... la madre e tutto il resto e il ragazzo venne operato e anche se un concio è ancora tra noi.


----------



## cris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Quante idiozie da cerebrolesi


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Anni fa accadde un episodio simile nell'ospedale del mio paese quando al figlio di un iprenditore locale, ricoverato in condizioni disperate a seguito di un incidente stradale in cui morirono gli altri due occupanti, vennero inizialmente impedite le trasfusioni in quanto la madre era una fervente seguace dei testimoni di Geova.....
> Alla fine il padre mando aff..... la madre e tutto il resto e il ragazzo venne operato e anche se un concio è ancora tra noi.



Qui la situazione è differente, i genitori vogliono la trasfusione...e il sangue per farlo no-vax c'è! Perché non darglielo ?

Oppure non si vuole creare un precedente.. perché mette in cattiva luce la politica odierna.


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

il problema concretamente qual è ?
che le strutture ospedaliere non catalogano i donatori se vaccinati o meno e quindi non lo sanno ?
a me risulta che lo chiedono quando vai all'AVIS a donare il sangue, strano che poi si disperda questo dato
se lo sanno, come penso, non vedo perchè andare in tribunale
non hanno le sacche disponibili ?
basta un annuncio su fb con il gruppo sanguigno e avrebbero la fila alla porta di persone non vaccinate per aiutare il bambino.
le questioni di principio non si fanno con le persone in grave pericolo, anche l'ospedale non è immune da critiche


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sono ben altre le situazioni in cui andrebbero tutelati i minori! Non in questo caso che per quando la loro opinione possa essere non-condivisibe,lo fanno perché desiderano tutelare la salute del loro bambino. Cos'altro deve fare un genitore se non questo??
> 
> Ovviamente spero che venga trovata una soluzione il più in fretta possibile..


Cos'altro deve fare un genitore? Ma sei serio??
Deve semplicemente affidarsi alle cure sanitarie senza assurdi pregiudizi che rischiano di fargli perdere il figlio.
È ovvio che tutti speriamo che la situazione si risolva.
L'importante è che il piccolo si salvi.
Ma dovesse sfortunatamente succedere il peggio, in galera e buttare la chiave.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Febbraio 2022)

Dove siamo arrivati…. Mamma mia. 
Povero bimbo.


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


Se muore il figlio (spero di no) prigione per omicidio volontario. E' il loro figlio, cavolo, stanno a vedere di chi è il sangue!


----------



## Route66 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Qui la situazione è differente, i genitori vogliono la trasfusione...e il sangue per farlo no-vax c'è! Perché non darglielo ?
> 
> Oppure non si vuole creare un precedente.. perché mette in cattiva luce la politica odierna.


Si ok ho compreso cosa intendi e non discuto la cosa però sinceramente, da donatore quasi trentennale(e vaccinato), queste notizie mi lasciano veramente perplesso e senza parole....


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Qui la situazione è differente, i genitori vogliono la trasfusione...e il sangue per farlo no-vax c'è! Perché non darglielo ?
> 
> Oppure non si vuole creare un precedente.. perché mette in cattiva luce la politica odierna.


Se non trovano il sangue e rifiutano la trasfusione e il bambino muore sarà colpa loro. Quando le ideologie valgono più delle vite dei propri figli significa che qualcosa non va nella società.


----------



## sunburn (7 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cos'altro deve fare un genitore? Ma sei serio??
> Deve semplicemente affidarsi alle cure sanitarie senza assurdi pregiudizi che rischiano di fargli perdere il figlio.
> È ovvio che tutti speriamo che la situazione si risolva.
> L'importante è che il piccolo si salvi.
> Ma dovesse sfortunatamente succedere il peggio, in galera e buttare la chiave.


La richiesta dei genitori equivale di fatto al rifiuto dell’intervento chirurgico perché fortunatamente il nostro sistema di donazioni non consente di risalire al soggetto donatore né di fare donazioni a persona specifica(salvo che in casi estremamente eccezionali).

Quindi, in sostanza, la questione riguarda la legittimità o meno del rifiuto della cura.
Fosse maggiorenne non ci sarebbero dubbi: rifiuto legittimo.
Essendo un bimbo di tre anni la faccenda si complica perché la decisione spetta inevitabilmente ai genitori: paternalismo medico o rispetto della volontà individuale, seppur mediata?
A livello teorico io non ho dubbi nel propendere per la seconda. Tuttavia, per esperienza, so che quando capita è praticamente impossibile mantener ferma la convinzione teorica perché, a meno che non si sia dei robot, subentra il fattore empatia dovuto alla vicinanza-prossimità con la persona.
Insomma, un bel casino per chi dovrà decidere.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non darei per scontato la cosa, considera che i testimoni di Geova rifiutano ogni tipo di trasfusione e in Italia non sono pochi e nessuno va a prendergli i figli.


Difatti è la stessa cosa per i testimoni di Geova....se portano un figlio in ospedale che ha bisogno della trasfusione ed i genitori rifiutano, l'ospedale segnala il caso al Trib. dei Minori che prende la decisione nell'esclusivo interesse del minore....sospende temporaneamente la potestà dei genitori ed accorda il trattamento medico.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se hanno trovato i donatori giusti che li accontentino.
> Va salvato il bambino.


Non penso proprio ci sia una distinzione sul sangue donato tra vaccinati e non vaccinati...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non ci sono delle basi.. è tutto incerto un pò li capisco, hanno fatto anche un tam tam su Telegram per avere donatori non vaccinati compatibili e li hanno trovati.


No dai
Non si possono capire. Questi sono mentecatti


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La richiesta dei genitori equivale di fatto al rifiuto dell’intervento chirurgico perché fortunatamente il nostro sistema di donazioni non consente di risalire al soggetto donatore né di fare donazioni a persona specifica(salvo che in casi estremamente eccezionali).
> 
> Quindi, in sostanza, la questione riguarda la legittimità o meno del rifiuto della cura.
> Fosse maggiorenne non ci sarebbero dubbi: rifiuto legittimo.
> ...


Forse ho letto troppo in fretta, ma non ho capito un tubo di ciò che hai scritto.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Anni fa accadde un episodio simile nell'ospedale del mio paese quando al figlio di un iprenditore locale, ricoverato in condizioni disperate a seguito di un incidente stradale in cui morirono gli altri due occupanti, vennero inizialmente impedite le trasfusioni in quanto la madre era una fervente seguace dei testimoni di Geova.....
> Alla fine il padre mando aff..... la madre e tutto il resto e il ragazzo venne operato e anche se un concio è ancora tra noi.


Capitò a mio padre anni fa, primario di ematologia. Il bambino era grave ed era figlio di 2 folli testimoni di geova che rifiutavano categoricamente la trasfusione. Mio padre decise secondo Scienza e Coscienza, come un medico dovrebbe sempre agire e decise di trasfonderlo salvandogli la vita.
Ovviamente i genitori si rivoltarono contro mio padre e come finì? Tante urla, bambino salvo e genitori trogloditi senza possibilità di far nulla


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Qui la situazione è differente, i genitori vogliono la trasfusione...e il sangue per farlo no-vax c'è! Perché non darglielo ?
> 
> Oppure non si vuole creare un precedente.. perché mette in cattiva luce la politica odierna.


Perché non funziona così col sangue.
Ma sai cosa vuol Dire aver sacche di sangue per un ospedale? Sai come si usano e perché? Per favore dai, su ste cose non diciamo baggianate


----------



## sunburn (7 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Forse ho letto troppo in fretta, ma non ho capito un tubo di ciò che hai scritto.


Eh boh, nella mia testa sembrava chiarissimo… 
Ci riprovo. Il rifiuto di un intervento è sicuramente legittimo se espresso da soggetto maggiorenne, in grado di intendere e di volere e che sia stato correttamente informato.
Nel caso di un bambino di tre anni, devono inevitabilmente decidere i genitori. La questione è: fino a che punto un genitore può decidere per il figlio? Può la concezione etico-morale di un giudice, e quindi dello Stato, prevalere su quella dei genitori?


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio ci sia una distinzione sul sangue donato tra vaccinati e non vaccinati...


Quando vai a donare compili dei moduli dove segni se ti sei vaccinato


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*



Cervelli completamente andati in pappa.

Da tutte le parti, o fazioni.

Purtroppo sarà un episodio che invece di essere interpretato come pura follia, verrà preso strumentalmente per corrobare certi teoremi altrettanto discutibili.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché non funziona così col sangue.
> Ma sai cosa vuol Dire aver sacche di sangue per un ospedale? Sai come si usano e perché? Per favore dai, su ste cose non diciamo baggianate


No non so come funziona ma non credo sia un problema al limite dell'impossibile dargli sangue no-vax, come già scritto quando vai a donare segni se hai fatto il vaccino anti-covid.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh boh, nella mia testa sembrava chiarissimo…
> Ci riprovo. Il rifiuto di un intervento è sicuramente legittimo se espresso da soggetto maggiorenne, in grado di intendere e di volere e che sia stato correttamente informato.
> Nel caso di un bambino di tre anni, devono inevitabilmente decidere i genitori. La questione è: fino a che punto un genitore può decidere per il figlio? Può la concezione etico-morale di un giudice, e quindi dello Stato, prevalere su quella dei genitori?


Il bambino va curato senza se e senza ma.

Però a certa gente, REALMENTE terrorizzata, vista la coerenza perfino davanti a una cosa tanto seria gli farei un green pass evolution valido su tutti i pianeti del sistema solare.

Ironizzo perchè non penso proprio sto bambino verrà lasciato morire.

Fossi medico lo curerei e poi mi farei radiare dall' albo se necessario.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> No non so come funziona ma non credo sia un problema al limite dell'impossibile dargli sangue no-vax, come già scritto quando vai a donare segni se hai fatto il vaccino anti-covid.



Possono donare quelli non vaccinati?


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Possono donare quelli non vaccinati?


si


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si



Allora è un problema ideologico, usassero quel sangue!


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> No non so come funziona ma non credo sia un problema al limite dell'impossibile dargli sangue no-vax, come già scritto quando vai a donare segni se hai fatto il vaccino anti-covid.


Le sacche di sangue non te le scegli come al mercato. Hanno una scadenza e una priorità.
Non è detto che segnino se è sangue vaccinato o meno. Qui parliamo di follia


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh boh, nella mia testa sembrava chiarissimo…
> Ci riprovo. Il rifiuto di un intervento è sicuramente legittimo se espresso da soggetto maggiorenne, in grado di intendere e di volere e che sia stato correttamente informato.
> Nel caso di un bambino di tre anni, devono inevitabilmente decidere i genitori. La questione è: fino a che punto un genitore può decidere per il figlio? Può la concezione etico-morale di un giudice, e quindi dello Stato, prevalere su quella dei genitori?


Mi pare che lo stato possa prevalere..lo stiamo vedendo ogni giorno da 2 anni e passa..


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le sacche di sangue non te le scegli come al mercato. Hanno una scadenza e una priorità.
> Non è detto che segnino se è sangue vaccinato o meno. Qui parliamo di follia


ti do ragione che siamo alla follia, ma non mi sento in grado di giudicare questi genitori
se fossi stato nella loro posizione io non ci avrei pensato due volte... ma se hanno preso questa decisione forse hanno delle loro motivazioni imprescindibili.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*



La stupidità umana non ha paragoni.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*



Spero che intanto si sbrighino a salvare il bambino, anche assecondando i genitori se serve. Poi ci dovrà pensare un tribunale a trarre le conclusioni. Che fine stiamo facendo


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La stupidità umana non ha paragoni.



Però questi sono i veri no-vax, questi sono paralizzati dalla paura, letteralmente.

Tanto da lasciar rischiare la vita al pargolo.

Sono dei pazzi in assoluto, ma relativamente non me la sento di giudicarli.

La paura è una brutta bestia quando reale, non è quella artificiosa che serve per rompere le palle e basta.

Ad ogni modo, ciò che conta è che tutto finisca bene.

Chissà come si arriva a certi punti, non smetterò mai di chiedermelo.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ti do ragione che siamo alla follia, ma non mi sento in grado di giudicare questi genitori
> se fossi stato nella loro posizione io non ci avrei pensato due volte... ma se hanno preso questa decisione forse hanno delle loro motivazioni imprescindibili.


No mi spiace. Su certe cose non transigo.
Questa è defezione cerebrale.
Il bambino rischia la morte quindi è meglio la morte certa o un ipotetico rischio futuro , non si bene cosa, dovuto ad una trasfusione con sangue vaccinato?
Se ti serve un trapianto di fegato lo rifiuti perché è un fegato vaccinato? Far passare questo caso grave per lotta ideologica è sbagliato. Questa è follia mista ad ignoranza. Se fosse pure vero che mio figlio possa rischiare qualcosa col sangue di un vaccinato, è mille volte meglio che la morte certa.
Semplice logica


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh boh, nella mia testa sembrava chiarissimo…
> Ci riprovo. Il rifiuto di un intervento è sicuramente legittimo se espresso da soggetto maggiorenne, in grado di intendere e di volere e che sia stato correttamente informato.
> Nel caso di un bambino di tre anni, devono inevitabilmente decidere i genitori. La questione è: fino a che punto un genitore può decidere per il figlio? Può la concezione etico-morale di un giudice, e quindi dello Stato, prevalere su quella dei genitori?


Adesso ho capito meglio.
Certo la questione non sembra tanto semplice dal punto di vista legale.
Tuttavia, a fronte di un CONCRETO rischio per la vita del bambino, secondo me dovrebbe prevalere assolutamente la seconda.
Forse la cosa è meno complicata di quanto appaia.
Si tratta di salvare la vita ad un piccolo essere umano che autonomamente non può decidere.
E se i genitori fanno scelte folli per me è giusto bypassarli.
Ma alla fin fine, non ho capito se sei d'accordo con questi idioti o no, anche se un idea ce l'ho...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però questi sono i veri no-vax, questi sono paralizzati dalla paura, letteralmente.
> 
> Tanto da lasciar rischiare la vita al pargolo.
> 
> ...



Ok la paura ma credo che nessuno si sia vaccinato con piacere.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il bambino rischia la morte quindi è meglio la morte certa o un ipotetico rischio futuro , non si bene cosa, dovuto ad una trasfusione con sangue vaccinato?


Io non credo che i genitori vogliono la morte del figlio ci mancherebbe.. ma spingono quanto è possibile a dargli il sangue di un non vaccinato, che sia fattibile ? si saprà a breve


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io non credo che i genitori vogliono la morte del figlio ci mancherebbe ma spingono quanto è possibile per dargli il sangue di un non vaccinato.



Invece di ringraziare i donatori si mettono a scegliere?


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No mi spiace. Su certe cose non transigo.
> Questa è defezione cerebrale.
> Il bambino rischia la morte quindi è meglio la morte certa o un ipotetico rischio futuro , non si bene cosa, dovuto ad una trasfusione con sangue vaccinato?
> Se ti serve un trapianto di fegato lo rifiuti perché è un fegato vaccinato? Far passare questo caso grave per lotta ideologica è sbagliato. Questa è follia mista ad ignoranza. Se fosse pure vero che mio figlio possa rischiare qualcosa col sangue di un vaccinato, è mille volte meglio che la morte certa.
> Semplice logica


Impeccabile


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok la paura ma credo che nessuno si sia vaccinato con piacere.


No,

ma questi hanno una paura evidentemente di quelle paralizzanti, a livelli patologici.

Oppure sono degli immensi idioti, ma rifiuto di crederlo che per tenere il punto mettano a rischio il proprio figlio.

Non lo voglio nemmeno considerare


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No,
> 
> ma questi hanno una paura evidentemente di quelle paralizzanti, a livelli patologici.
> 
> ...



Di perfetti idioti è pieno il mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho letto tutto l'articolo, lo leggerò a breve ma penso che si saranno rivolti ad un medico avranno presentato i loro dubbi o studi del caso e poi avranno sicuramente parlato prima con un avvocato per sapere a cosa andavano in contro con tutti i pro e contro di questo caso..


Secondo te dei mentecatti simili hanno davvero seguito sto iter?
Figurati.. Si saranno documentati su qualche sito di controinformazione o su YT e saranno partiti con la crociata..
Spero gli levino la potestà a soggetti così pericolosi


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io non credo che i genitori vogliono la morte del figlio ci mancherebbe.. ma spingono quanto è possibile a dargli il sangue di un non vaccinato, che sia fattibile ? si saprà a breve


Una cosa del genere manco andrebbe pensata credimi


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo te dei mentecatti simili hanno davvero seguito sto iter?
> Figurati.. Si saranno documentati su qualche sito di controinformazione o su YT e saranno partiti con la crociata..
> Spero gli levino la potestà a soggetti così pericolosi


Il passaggio "studi del caso" nel post che hai quotato è epico...
Io prego solo che non accada nulla di tragico al piccolo per colpa della demenza di questi idioti.
Se sfortunatamente dovesse succedere, in galera e buttare la chiave, non vedo altra soluzione.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Dementi, praticamente come i testimoni di Geova.


Lo stavo per scrivere,infatti ci sono stati casi tra di loro di gente(anche minori)lasciata morire per il rifiuto alla trasfusione.


----------



## bmb (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


Mi dispiace veramente per il bimbo. Peccato che non siano loro a stare male.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Una cosa del genere manco andrebbe pensata credimi


però esiste la donazione *detta autologa diretta o dedicata *quando si dona il sangue per se stessi prima di un intervento chirurgico o di una procedura medica programmata. Per la donazione autologa è necessaria la prescrizione del medico.

se si preparavano prima forse potevano procedere in questo modo? o mi sbaglio?

*ovviamente è più costosa di una donazione standard, ma possono partecipare amici e parenti! quindi si, esiste il modo di non dover accettare sangue da vaccinati.*

i genitori si dovevano preparare prima, è tutto un problema di tempistiche adesso, però è "sbagliato" dire che è impossibile.


----------



## Walker (7 Febbraio 2022)

Il "Resto del Carlino" riporta chiaramente la notizia, riferendo che lo scontro dei genitori con l'ospedale ha motivazioni religiose, ritenendo che i vaccini siano prodotti con embrioni umani.
Ipotesi indiscutibilmente priva di qualsiasi fondamento scientifico.
Resto dell'idea che la Legge Basaglia abbia prodotto danni molto gravi, ancora avvertibili a distanza di tanti anni.
Ed a farne le spese, purtroppo, potrebbe essere una creatura innocente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema concretamente qual è ?
> che le strutture ospedaliere non catalogano i donatori se vaccinati o meno e quindi non lo sanno ?
> a me risulta che lo chiedono quando vai all'AVIS a donare il sangue, strano che poi si disperda questo dato
> se lo sanno, come penso, non vedo perchè andare in tribunale
> ...


all'avis hanno un milione di informazioni, le tue analisi complete e tutto il tuo set di vaccinazioni. Pensi che scrivano sulla sacca : 80 glicemia, intiinfluenzale 2018, antitetanica 2015 , ferritina 32, ecc?


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> all'avis hanno un milione di informazioni, le tue analisi complete e tutto il tuo set di vaccinazioni. Pensi che scrivano sulla sacca : 80 glicemia, intiinfluenzale 2018, antitetanica 2015 , ferritina 32, ecc?


potevano procedere con la donazione *autologa diretta o dedicata, *ma forse non sapevano di questa determinata procedura.


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> all'avis hanno un milione di informazioni, le tue analisi complete e tutto il tuo set di vaccinazioni. Pensi che scrivano sulla sacca : 80 glicemia, intiinfluenzale 2018, antitetanica 2015 , ferritina 32, ecc?


non scrivono tutto, ma vaccinato o meno non è una questione secondaria perchè vedi quanto si trasferiscono gli anticorpi
è di interesse anche scientifico


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Il passaggio "studi del caso" nel post che hai quotato è epico...
> Io prego solo che non accada nulla di tragico al piccolo per colpa della demenza di questi idioti.
> Se sfortunatamente dovesse succedere, in galera e buttare la chiave, non vedo altra soluzione.


Qua siamo a livello dei testoni di Geova che rifiutano le trasfusioni..
Che poi non so se perfino loro adesso si sono rassegnati e le accettano.. Pazzesco..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> potevano procedere con la donazione *autologa diretta o dedicata, *ma forse non sapevano di questa determinata procedura.


Non sono cose fattibili in 2 secondi. Sono procedure da valutare. Non c’è giustificazione dai


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sono cose fattibili in 2 secondi. Sono procedure da valutare. Non c’è giustificazione dai


si se leggi prima ti ho risposto, dovevano organizzarsi prima ma è fattibile


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qua siamo a livello dei testoni di Geova che rifiutano le trasfusioni..
> Che poi non so se perfino loro adesso si sono rassegnati e le accettano.. Pazzesco..


No no,non lo accettano affatto,a priori intendo,poi ci sono quelli che davanti al dramma che si materializza danno l'ok alla trasfusione ma vengono subito espulsi dalla loro congregazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> No no,non lo accettano affatto,a priori intendo,poi ci sono quelli che davanti al dramma che si materializza danno l'ok alla trasfusione ma vengono subito espulsi dalla loro congregazione.


Ma robe da matti..


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma robe da matti..


Altroché, prova ad immaginare come deve sentirsi un medico che si trova davanti ad un genitore che nega al proprio figlio il prosieguo della vita,io per il carattere che ho non avrei potuto fare il medico in certe situazioni.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quando vai a donare compili dei moduli dove segni se ti sei vaccinato


Penso quello serva solo per i controlli preventivi sul sangue. Poi per tutta la filiera c'è l'obbligo dell'anonimato del donatore...quindi non si poi risalire al donatore.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> però esiste la donazione *detta autologa diretta o dedicata *quando si dona il sangue per se stessi prima di un intervento chirurgico o di una procedura medica programmata. Per la donazione autologa è necessaria la prescrizione del medico.
> 
> se si preparavano prima forse potevano procedere in questo modo? o mi sbaglio?
> 
> ...


Trattasi sempre si un minore....uscire dalla procedura standard può essere fatto solo se di esclusivo interesse del minore e per la sua salute. Se non ricorrono questi requisiti, ma come in questo caso principi ideologici dei genitori, non è per niente facile, forse quasi impossibile farlo.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non scrivono tutto, ma vaccinato o meno non è una questione secondaria perchè vedi quanto si trasferiscono gli anticorpi
> è di interesse anche scientifico


Ma non possono scriverlo!


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Febbraio 2022)

Quando crei divisioni questi sono i risultati. Da una parte un medico che augura i forni a non vaccinati, dall'altra una coppia di non vaccinati che non vuole sangue di persone vaccinate per la trasfusione al figlio. Questi sono i risultati di ciò che hanno seminato il governo e i media. Se è vero che gli eccessi ci sono da entrambe le parti, è altrettanto vero che lo scontro è impari: i non vaccinati sono stati additati a criminali dal 99% del sistema politico / mediatico, e quindi hanno una qualche giustificazione in più.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quando crei divisioni questi sono i risultati. Da una parte un medico che augura i forni a non vaccinati, dall'altra una coppia di non vaccinati che non vuole sangue di persone vaccinate per la trasfusione al figlio. Questi sono i risultati di ciò che hanno seminato il governo e i media. Se è vero che gli eccessi ci sono da entrambe le parti, è altrettanto vero che lo scontro è impari: i non vaccinati sono stati additati a criminali dal 99% del sistema politico / mediatico, e quindi hanno una qualche giustificazione in più.


Questo è un altro leit motiv che sta prendendo piede sempre di più. Quindi se due idioti mettono a repentaglio la vita del figlio di 2 anni è anche solo minimamente colpa dei media e dei politici? 
Questo piagnisteo è davvero stucchevole. Ognuno entro certi limiti è padrone della propria vita. Se proprio Canale 5 ti porta a scombussolamenti psichiatrici puoi sempre prendere la valigetta e cambiare location. Basta dare sempre la colpa ad altro!


----------



## Miro (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quando vai a donare compili dei moduli dove segni se ti sei vaccinato


Nei moduli dell'AVIS dove dono io (provincia di Lodi) ci sono moduli del 400 a.C. dove ti chiedono persino se sei stato trasfuso in UK negli anni '80, ma non esiste nessun campo in cui ti chiedono se sei vaccinato. Ti chiedono al massimo se sei stato vaccinato recentemente, a prescindere da quale vaccino tu abbia fatto (anche l'antitetanica, per dire) perchè in genere servono 48 ore per donare dopo una qualsiasi vaccinazione. Ora, non metto la mano sul fuoco sulle altre AVIS nazionali, ma che ti chiedano espressamente se sei vaccinato contro il Covid-19 direi che è una boiata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Qui la situazione è differente, i genitori vogliono la trasfusione...e il sangue per farlo no-vax c'è! Perché non darglielo ?
> 
> Oppure non si vuole creare un precedente.. perché mette in cattiva luce la politica odierna.


Dai per l amor di dio..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro leit motiv che sta prendendo piede sempre di più. Quindi se due idioti mettono a repentaglio la vita del figlio di 2 anni è anche solo minimamente colpa dei media e dei politici?
> Questo piagnisteo è davvero stucchevole. Ognuno entro certi limiti è padrone della propria vita. Se proprio Canale 5 ti porta a scombussolamenti psichiatrici puoi sempre prendere la valigetta e cambiare location. Basta dare sempre la colpa ad altro!



Che abbia radicalizzato le posizioni a me pare probabile comunque, chi aveva certe idee un po' folli ha avuto un rinforzo positivo non indifferente dal clima mediatico e sociale. Tanta gente è diventata veramente radicale, cosa che con un altro clima magari non sarebbe successo, non c'è la certezza, ma il dubbio c'è


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi ma di cosa vi meravigliate ? Dopo le immagini di qualche anno fa di negazionisti ad un congresso di ex deportati che insultavano i presenti imputando l inesistenza dell olocausto e dicendo che si erano inventati tutto e tatuati il numero sul braccio vale tutto.
Se si nega un olocausto con 15 milioni di vittime cosa volete che sia trovare dei matti che negano il covid e ripudiano il vaccino o una sacca di sangue vaccinato


----------



## Masanijey (7 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che abbia radicalizzato le posizioni a me pare probabile comunque, chi aveva certe idee un po' folli ha avuto un rinforzo positivo non indifferente dal clima mediatico e sociale. Tanta gente è diventata veramente radicale, cosa che con un altro clima magari non sarebbe successo, non c'è la certezza, ma il dubbio c'è


Comprendo il tuo ragionamento, ma non è che a queste persone dai una pacca sulla spalla e dici "ti capisco". Altrimenti da qui in avanti possiamo giustificare qualunque comportamento.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Accade a Modena,
> 
> come riportato da diverse testate giornalistiche, un bambino che doveva essere operato al cuore i genitori si sono opposti a trasfusioni da vaccinati.
> 
> *adesso sono allo scontro legale con l'ospedale*


Onestamente pur con tutta la buona volontà non riesco proprio a dare ragione a sti genitori, se il piccolo ci rimane, perchè di questo si tratta, o sono coerenti e si suicidano istantaneamente, o sono solo 2 cogli1 da fucilare a vista. Mi spiace Devil, ma in sto caso proprio non riesco a dargli ragione.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Onestamente pur con tutta la buona volontà non riesco proprio a dare ragione a sti genitori, se il piccolo ci rimane, perchè di questo si tratta, o sono coerenti e si suicidano istantaneamente, o sono solo 2 cogli1 da fucilare a vista. Mi spiace Devil, ma in sto caso proprio non riesco a dargli ragione.



Io non gli sto dando ragione e ne torto, ho anche detto che se mi trovassi nella loro condizione avrei anche agito diversamente, però c'è da dire che il caso è molto interessante e la possono pure spuntare, ma che si diano una mossa..

Ho anche detto che è possibile pretendere sangue da non vaccinati ci sono vie legali per richiederlo, ma costa di più e va fatto con certe tempistiche.

Tutto qui


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Comprendo il tuo ragionamento, ma non è che a queste persone dai una pacca sulla spalla e dici "ti capisco". Altrimenti da qui in avanti possiamo giustificare qualunque comportamento.


Non sono loro infatti da capire, ma chi governa e diffonde un certo clima che deve capire che tutto questo può portare danni collaterali non indifferenti


----------



## Alfabri (7 Febbraio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Nei moduli dell'AVIS dove dono io (provincia di Lodi) ci sono moduli del 400 a.C. dove ti chiedono persino se sei stato trasfuso in UK negli anni '80, ma non esiste nessun campo in cui ti chiedono se sei vaccinato. Ti chiedono al massimo se sei stato vaccinato recentemente, a prescindere da quale vaccino tu abbia fatto (anche l'antitetanica, per dire) perchè in genere servono 48 ore per donare dopo una qualsiasi vaccinazione. Ora, non metto la mano sul fuoco sulle altre AVIS nazionali, ma che ti chiedano espressamente se sei vaccinato contro il Covid-19 direi che è una boiata.


Oh boy... C'è un motivo storico-scientifico se chiedono se sei stato trasfuso in UK negli anni 80... Non c'è invece alcun motivo per chiedere se ti sei vaccinato per il covid, dato che non rischi di infettare nessuno. Dio santo a che livello siamo arrivati.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non ci sono delle basi.. è tutto incerto un pò li capisco, hanno fatto anche un tam tam su Telegram per avere donatori non vaccinati compatibili e li hanno trovati.


Ma va, questi sono da internare. Sono peggio di quelli che vaccino i bambini di 4-5 anni. 
Potrebbe morire loro figlio, non scherziamo.
La follia del momento ci ha fatto dimenticare che alla base di ogni scelta successiva alla diagnosi clinica vi è il rapporto rischio-beneficio per il malato.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro leit motiv che sta prendendo piede sempre di più. Quindi se due idioti mettono a repentaglio la vita del figlio di 2 anni è anche solo minimamente colpa dei media e dei politici?
> Questo piagnisteo è davvero stucchevole. Ognuno entro certi limiti è padrone della propria vita. Se proprio Canale 5 ti porta a scombussolamenti psichiatrici puoi sempre prendere la valigetta e cambiare location. Basta dare sempre la colpa ad altro!


Gli "idioti", come li chiami tu, non vivono isolati ma fanno parte di un contesto sociale di cui assorbono gli stimoli. Faresti bene a studiare un po' di sociologia.


----------



## sunburn (8 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Adesso ho capito meglio.
> Certo la questione non sembra tanto semplice dal punto di vista legale.
> Tuttavia, a fronte di un CONCRETO rischio per la vita del bambino, secondo me dovrebbe prevalere assolutamente la seconda.
> Forse la cosa è meno complicata di quanto appaia.
> ...


Nel caso specifico, ovviamente, non sono d’accordo. Ma non perché si tratta di intervento salvavita, ma perché la posizione dei due tizi si basa su bizzarre teorie, quindi non è un consenso/dissenso realmente informato e consapevole.
Ma se, ad esempio, l’alternativa fosse stata tra nessun intervento con alto rischio di decesso a causa della patologia e intervento che avrebbe consentito la sopravvivenza ma con alto rischio di gravi menomazioni dell’integrità fisica, la questione sarebbe stata differente.


----------



## Masanijey (8 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gli "idioti", come li chiami tu, non vivono isolati ma fanno parte di un contesto sociale di cui assorbono gli stimoli. Faresti bene a studiare un po' di sociologia.


Anche io faccio parte di un contesto sociale, ma se vedo uno dei miei figli in pericolo divento peggio di Rambo e me ne fotto di quello che passa in tv o del contesto sociale. Quindi si, questi sono due idioti, e sono andato moooolto leggero.
Adesso pare che se inciampi su un tombino sia colpa del governo. Non che al governo ci siano persone memorabili, ma il lamento perenne, scaricare la colpa sempre su altro, è atteggiamento passivo e tipico dei perdenti.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Anche io faccio parte di un contesto sociale, ma se vedo uno dei miei figli in pericolo divento peggio di Rambo e me ne fotto di quello che passa in tv o del contesto sociale. Quindi si, questi sono due idioti, e sono andato moooolto leggero.
> Adesso pare che se inciampi su un tombino sia colpa del governo. Non che al governo ci siano persone memorabili, ma il lamento perenne, scaricare la colpa sempre su altro, è atteggiamento passivo e tipico dei perdenti.


La società è fatta anche (sopratutto) di perdenti, e il politico che governa deve tenerne conto. Altrimenti le coseguenze sono devastanti, come quelle che stiamo vedendo.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2022)

Dovrebbero togliere la patria potestà a sti ritardati.


----------



## Devil man (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo te dei mentecatti simili hanno davvero seguito sto iter?
> Figurati.. Si saranno documentati su qualche sito di controinformazione o su YT e saranno partiti con la crociata..
> Spero gli levino la potestà a soggetti così pericolosi


Oggi Open ha scritto che i genitori hanno già portato tramite l'avvocato le conclusioni scientifiche di un ematologo e un medico legale. _*Secondo i quali non è escluso che la trasfusione con sangue di vaccinati possa rappresentare un pericolo al bambino.*_

me lo aspettavo... non puoi dal nulla fare una cosa del genere senza esserti informato prima ed aver consultato altri pareri professionali.

se vuoi andare ad uno scontro con l'ospedale devi avere un solido caso con un pacco enorme di studi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Oggi Open ha scritto che i genitori hanno già portato tramite l'avvocato le conclusioni scientifiche di un ematologo e un medico legale. _*Secondo i quali non è escluso che la trasfusione con sangue di vaccinati possa rappresentare un pericolo al bambino.*_
> 
> me lo aspettavo... non puoi dal nulla fare una cosa del genere senza esserti informato prima ed aver consultato altri pareri professionali.
> 
> se vuoi andare ad uno scontro con l'ospedale devi avere un solido caso con un pacco enorme di studi


L'ospedale presenterà 2000 studi dove si evince che sono cacate..anche perché esistono decine di vaccini, quindi nel sangue probabilmente del 90% dei donatori c'è qualche vaccino..
Ma poi non sono nemmeno problemi, non ci fosse di mezzo un povero bambino indifeso fossi nell'ospedale avrei già mandato sti ******* a farsi benedire


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Oggi Open ha scritto che i genitori hanno già portato tramite l'avvocato le conclusioni scientifiche di un ematologo e un medico legale. _*Secondo i quali non è escluso che la trasfusione con sangue di vaccinati possa rappresentare un pericolo al bambino.*_
> 
> me lo aspettavo... non puoi dal nulla fare una cosa del genere senza esserti informato prima ed aver consultato altri pareri professionali.
> 
> se vuoi andare ad uno scontro con l'ospedale devi avere un solido caso con un pacco enorme di studi


Fidati ti stai arrampicando.
Se vuoi ti faccio parlare con mio padre ematologo con 40 anni di esperienza?
Questo “studio” di un ematologo e del medico legale valgono zero in questo caso. Non c’è storia che tenga. Verranno triturati giustamente


----------



## Devil man (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'ospedale presenterà 2000 studi dove si evince che sono cacate..anche perché esistono decine di vaccini, quindi nel sangue probabilmente del 90% dei donatori c'è qualche vaccino..
> Ma poi non sono nemmeno problemi, non ci fosse di mezzo un povero bambino indifeso fossi nell'ospedale avrei già mandato sti ******* a farsi benedire


Forse i medici dell'ospedale non sono riusciti a rassicurare i genitori o non hanno dato delle risposte convincenti agli studi che loro hanno portato.


----------



## Devil man (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fidati ti stai arrampicando.
> Se vuoi ti faccio parlare con mio padre ematologo con 40 anni di esperienza?
> Questo “studio” di un ematologo e del medico legale valgono zero in questo caso. Non c’è storia che tenga. Verranno triturati giustamente


Ma guarda io faccio solo lo spettatore, ovviamente ho una mia idea ma ho risposto all'altro utente che questi due genitori non è che si sono svegliati una mattina e hanno detto rifiutiamo la trasfusione...perchè hanno visto un video su youtube


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'ospedale presenterà 2000 studi dove si evince che sono cacate..anche perché esistono decine di vaccini, quindi nel sangue probabilmente del 90% dei donatori c'è qualche vaccino..
> Ma poi non sono nemmeno problemi, non ci fosse di mezzo un povero bambino indifeso fossi nell'ospedale avrei già mandato sti ******* a farsi benedire


Certa gente il sangue non lo merita, così come i trapianti. Purtroppo è una cosa risaputa.
Io che ho visto il lavoro di mio padre, la difficoltà e il lavoro di sensibilizzazione per procurarsi una sacca in più. Ho visto mio nonno che prima di morire si è fatto oltre 20 trasfusioni di sangue. E loro rifiutano il sangue così? Vabbè ma ormai c’è gente di tutti i tipi.
Io posso pure arrivare a capire che il sangue vaccinato possa portare problemi (quali? Perché?) ma tra ipotetici futuri incerti problemi e il rischio di morte quale vale di più? Ma ci rendiamo conto?
Per salvare le persone che amo farei di tutto figuriamoci fare una stronzata del genere…


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma guarda io faccio solo lo spettatore, ovviamente ho una mia idea ma ho risposto all'altro utente che questi due genitori non è che si sono svegliati una mattina e hanno detto rifiutiamo la trasfusione...perchè hanno visto un video su youtube


Purtroppo ho paura di si devil..
Chissà che boiata hanno sentita in giro e da caproni ora cercano qualsiasi appiglio. Bada bene che io sono contro al vaccino anticovid ai bambini e non sono un fan di questo vaccino.


----------



## cris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema concretamente qual è ?
> che le strutture ospedaliere non catalogano i donatori se vaccinati o meno e quindi non lo sanno ?
> a me risulta che lo chiedono quando vai all'AVIS a donare il sangue, strano che poi si disperda questo dato
> se lo sanno, come penso, non vedo perchè andare in tribunale
> ...


in realta la (folle) questione di principio la stanno facendo i genitori. È palese ad un sordocieco.


----------



## mil77 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma guarda io faccio solo lo spettatore, ovviamente ho una mia idea ma ho risposto all'altro utente che questi due genitori non è che si sono svegliati una mattina e hanno detto rifiutiamo la trasfusione...perchè hanno visto un video su youtube


Beh insomma...i genitori non volevano il sangue dei vaccinati x convinzioni religiose, perché il vaccino è fatto con cellule di feti abortiti volontariamente....beh se non hanno visto video su youtube poco ci manca...comunque il tribunale, come era ovvio e assolutamente scontato, ha dato ragione all'ospedale. Valutando esclusivamente la tutela della salute del minore c'è l'assoluta garanzia che il sangue sia sicuro da qualsiasi soggetto provenga. Ha così dato l'ok x l'operazione e la trasfusione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ovviamente il tribunale ha dato ragione all'ospedale


----------

